# How to cope with this world?



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Start thinking instead of feeling. you'll realize that things are not quite unpleasant as you *think*.


Don't you mean 'feel'

I apologize, I couldn't resist.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> This world makes me so sad and depressed. I try to educate myself about what's going on with the wars, the 'terrorist' attacks, doing research to find out the truth and not just believe what the media tells me. Learning about tribal peoples and how their homes are being taken away from them because of greed. And the more I learn the more I hate being alive. The more I hate being human.
> 
> Everything in my life just becomes meaningless to me because it is tainted by all the crap going on in the world.
> 
> ...


Remember why the world makes you sad. It's probably because you love some things that are getting hurt--that you love nature, or you recognize that there are bonds between people like mothers and children, or people who are in love, or best friends suffering from the wars.

That's the value in it all. It's the love.

That's the reason why you keep trying to do things. Because of love. And when you love, you look for hope no matter what.

You're not responsible for the fate of the whole world. But I agree with this sentiment by Joan Baez which is, "action is the antidote to despair," and doing small things might help you feel better.


----------



## karibaby (Dec 31, 2013)

1. Take a deep breath.
2. The media likes to talk about alot of the bad/drama because that's what gets them ratings (avoid being sucked up in the media/news craze so that it doesn't become your reality) 
3. There is alot of good in the world too. A good way to remind yourself is to do kind/good things.
4. Also remember hurt people hurt people and that everyone has their own battles to fight so we should practice loving one another


----------

